# Green hair algae and snails



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a tank thats been set up for around two months now and everything seems real happy.Ive been seeing alot of this really thin green hair type algae growing on the plants.Its almost like spider silk but green.How do I get rid of this?I dont dose tank at all.Have never checked the water.Feed the fish and top off is all I do.Also I have a issue with snails.They are breeding like rabbits in there.How do I get rid of them or thin them out?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

when was the last time you did a water change? Also if it looks like a green thread that is only single stands the it's Spirogyra. 

I would do some water changes and reduce your photo period.


----------



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't feed as much too, snails thrive with plenty of food.
If theres any food left after like 3-4 mins then it was too much.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

Well let me tell you about this tank.Started the tank beginning of February.I used miracle grow potting mix and basic aquarium gravel on top.Tank is a 75gal by the way.plants are java fern,cabomba,hornwort,java moss,some type of red crypt,some type of grass that is going nuts and my favorite DUCKWEED.All the plants seem healthy except my java fern.The leaves melt but it still grows.Lighting,two cheap current T5 lights.dont think they are high out put.Filtration is done by a Rena XP3 with floss and sponge only.Fish,9 neon tetras,7 other tetras,2 guppies,2 zebra danios and two corys.I feed once a day.I do not dose this tank with anything.My water is interesting though....prams are as follows,nitrate 0,nitrite 0,ammonia 0 alk is low at 40ppm and ph is low at 6.5.These results are from one of those dip stick things.And then there are these effen snails.Im looking for a fish that will eat them up.they are everywhere in this tank,just dont want a fish that will eat everything..This green hair algae has me worried,I dont want it to get out of control.Should I think about using excel.I did buy some but only used it once on a smaller tank that I have and shouldnt have.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

those test strips are junk IMO get a liquid test. To have zero nitrates sounds like your tank isn't cycled.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

You can "catch" your snails for disposal by weighting down a substantial slice of Zucchini overnight. In the morning (early), it should be covered by snails. If they are pond snails, I'd freeze them and discard. 

If they are ramshorns, cut back on feeding the fish so much, and leave them be.

From what I've read about hair algae, high phosphates may be the root cause. Adding stock to your tank isn't the answer. And yeah, your tank is immature apparently...

Edit: Take a look at this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ohio/129911-hair-algae-problem-phosphate-chardon-cleveland.html


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

cool...just wait for the tank to mature?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

bermuda onion said:


> cool...just wait for the tank to mature?


It's possible that the algae will still be there after it's completely cycled. I'd check for phosphates and if necessary, use a phosphate removal filter medium. Early intervention is easier than a massive intervention later.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Buff Daddy said:


> It's possible that the algae will still be there after it's completely cycled. I'd check for phosphates and if necessary, use a phosphate removal filter medium. Early intervention is easier than a massive intervention later.


Phospnates has nothing to do with algae in a freshwater system. This myth has been debunked hundreds of times over by the employment of the EI dosing regime.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

Whats an EI dosing regime?I wanna keep this nice and easy.Im rebuilding a 35 Duffy and summers coming soon.Could my lights have something to do with this?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It depends on your photoperiod. How long are they on for? 6-8hrs. w/o Co2 or ferts should be OK.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive been running them 10-12 hrs a day,dont have timers setup yet.should I cut back light?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah i would cut down your light to maybe 6-8 hours and get a timer. It just makes life a lot easier.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

cool


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, your photoperiod is too long. Timers also help alot. Algae seems to do better than plants with inconsistent photoperiods.


----------



## bermuda onion (Dec 31, 2010)

here are some quick pics, I think..


----------

